# DocBar Granddaughter Conformation Critique - Tear her apart - Photos



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Down hill, which is kinda normal for more cowie bred horses. Her neck looks good to me. Her back isn't long and fits her pretty well. I can't really see her shoulder with the hair sitting there. I really like her butt. 

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

If you got her for free there’s nothing in the world wrong with her. That’s where the saying “never look a gift horse in the mouth” comes from.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Nothing is physically wrong with her, I just want to know from a competitive/conformation standpoint. I actually trained her as a 2-4 year old, and the owners just ended up giving her to me after the competed off her. 

I'm not sure what I plan on using her for. I was hoping you guys could tell me what her build would work with and against.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like her shoulder
Lots of depth through her girth
Front legs look good, though her pasterns are a tad long
Longish back and quite bumhigh
Steep slope to her croup but nice big hunky hindquarters
Something off about her hindlegs, though from the 2 photos i cannot determine whether she is sickle-hocked or possible camped out to a degree


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Also, to anyone who has seen this pictures... HOW IN THE WORLD can I get her tail to grow back out. When we got her, it was literally so matted that it was Rock hard. We had to cut it off and the dogs actually use it as a play toy... I wish I would have taken a picture. But now her tail is so ugly and thin on the bottom and thick on the top but it just won't grow. I may need to make a new thread for this...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's definitely butt high..Longish back.. other than that I like her. Love that short head with that big jaw..Love her tail set and big hindquarters.. I thought she was a solid paint though?

If you would have let her tail soak in something like the Cowboy Magic Detangler for a while, probably doing it a day or two you could have picked her tail apart. I've done it a few times..You could try different mane/tail/coat supplements for her tail. When it starts to grow out you can keep something on it and bag it while it grows out..With winter coming she won't need it for flies so you may just as well even it out and cut it off..


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Solid paint? No. I don't think so. Her mom looked just like her but was a quarter horse registered as a paint and her dad was a quarter horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

And she's 8, not 6. My other horse is 6. I made them both a thread and switched ages. I did the same thing on their profiles when I made them. Looooooosing. My. Mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Front legs: pasterns a bit long, looks like she toes out some, but I really like the length of her cannon bones. 
Back legs: I agree something appears slightly off, either she standing under herself or something. Her hocks could be set lower, and her back pasterns seem pretty short and upright compared to her front ones. 
Shoulder, not too much to see, looks good to me. I like her neck and the way it ties in. She has a pretty cute head  
Back length looks good, butt high but that's normal with cow bred horses. Croup is maybe a bit steep. 

Overall, I really like her! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> She's definitely butt high..Longish back.. other than that I like her. Love that short head with that big jaw..Love her tail set and big hindquarters.. I thought she was a solid paint though?
> 
> If you would have let her tail soak in something like the Cowboy Magic Detangler for a while, probably doing it a day or two you could have picked her tail apart. I've done it a few times..You could try different mane/tail/coat supplements for her tail. When it starts to grow out you can keep something on it and bag it while it grows out..With winter coming she won't need it for flies so you may just as well even it out and cut it off..


We soaked in the cowboy magic and the mane and tail for about a week or more. I mean, it was HUGE and solid. It had rocks and pebbles in it. It was sort of ridiculous. As you can see, a few pieces came loose but when it came to the sticks and rocks and just solid mass or hair... We had to cut it. She couldn't keep the flies and bugs off her because she couldn't move it! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol I've never had rocks in it! That's a whole new level! I can understand why you would have to cut that mess out.. I'd just even it out, start her on something, and bag it when it gets a little longer. Waiting is about all you can do.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't want to cut it all off, I can't take away her fly swatter! Hehe

I'm not sure what ill do with it. It just aggravates me. I was hoping there was a good mane and tail supplement out there. Like Biotin for horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

There are a good bit of mane and tail growth supplements on the market, you'd just have to play around with them and see what works.

I know what you mean about it being annoying, ones of my mares scratched her butt on a gate this summer and one side of her butt is still missing a patch of hair.. Soo annoying.. I couldn't get her to stop scratching on the gate though.

Yeah.. "Look mom! Aren't you proud?"


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

She can not be a QH with a an APHA dam. Mare is registered APHA not AQHA no way this can be a QH. All the APHA horses in her go clear back to 1963 and they have too many white markings on them to be AQHA. Oh her papers are confusing... Bandits Martin is not an AQHA horse it is registered APHA so both Bon Bon Bob's parents are registered APHA. This horse if it can be registered is a solid APHA horse


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> She can not be a QH with a an APHA dam. Mare is registered APHA not AQHA no way this can be a QH. All the APHA horses in her go clear back to 1963 and they have too many white markings on them to be AQHA. Oh her papers are confusing... Bandits Martin is not an AQHA horse it is registered APHA so both Bon Bon Bob's parents are registered APHA. This horse if it can be registered is a solid APHA horse


 She is a quarter horse and I am pretty sure I know what her mom is because she was my first horse for 15 years. I don't care what she is registered as a paint or QH or a Welsh pony, I'm not asking you that! I specifically asked about her conformation. So lets not waste your time doing in depth research on my horses when I don't even care enough to do that.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> She can not be a QH with a an APHA dam. Mare is registered APHA not AQHA no way this can be a QH. All the APHA horses in her go clear back to 1963 and they have too many white markings on them to be AQHA. Oh her papers are confusing... Bandits Martin is not an AQHA horse it is registered APHA so both Bon Bon Bob's parents are registered APHA. This horse if it can be registered is a solid APHA horse


I'm pretty sure she's got the message by 10th time you've posted this.

She can't be registered with AQHA but she IS a QH/paint cross..Making her half QH.. By AQHA's strict registry rules she isn't able to register with them but it doesn't discount that the mare isn't half QH..She's not a full paint, she'll just be able to register with APHA because they accept QH/paint crosses. She'll just register as a solid paint.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.











Everyone think happy thoughts.... OK?


.


----------

